# Corrosion Prevention



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I've seen this on some TV shows recently including Two Guys Garage this morning it's called CounterAct Rust Prevention System,CounterAct Electronic Rust Control-Stop Rust via Electronic Rust Protection. . This would be a good device for those folks that live where they salt the roads or live near the ocean. Those folks who DD their GTO's and other cars they would like to keep for awhile. I wish they had something like this when I had my 84 T/A in Missouri I watched that thing rust away.


----------

